# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Máy tóp ống Made in Việt Nam

## Chu Van Chung

Con máy này không phải máy CNC nhưng em không biết up vào mục nào nên cho vào đây, nếu không đúng chỗ các Mod bỏ qua nhé.
Máy đơn giản nhưng Made in Việt Nam nên em khoe tí  :Big Grin:

----------

CKD, Ga con, haianhelectric, Tuanlm, Tuấn

----------

